# Springer cross pointer



## Sags_Deer (11 February 2016)

I'm off to look at a new friend for my lab as lost her friend last year. I know about springers but nor pointers 
Any thoughts on this cross, I had a collie before so used to lively dogs


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 February 2016)

My first thought was 'BOING!'

Sorry, no help whatsoever...


----------



## Thistle (11 February 2016)

There were a litter of these in our local rescue.

I imagine recall could be an issue.


----------



## Dry Rot (11 February 2016)

What the Irish call a dropper. They often deliberately make this cross because as a working dog, the progeny will be wider ranging than a spaniel but not as wide as a pointer -- assuming both parents are from working lines. They also often point and retrieve, but not at the same time. 

Frankly, I would not advise one as a household pet. Too hyper.

Never buy a setter x pointer either as you'll just get an upsetter and a disappointer.


----------



## Sags_Deer (11 February 2016)

Not the best cross then from what you say


----------



## Dry Rot (11 February 2016)

Sags_Deer said:



			Not the best cross then from what you say
		
Click to expand...

Why not another Lab if the current one suits you?


----------



## PorkChop (11 February 2016)

Pointers can be quite challenging, especially as they are bred to range, and recall can be an issue.

I have only seen a couple of springer cross pointers, they were working dogs. I am of the opinion that you would be better having one or the other


----------



## galaxy (11 February 2016)

I'm not sure of the benefit of this cross.... 

I'm not sure why people are saying pointers have recall issues? I have 2 gsps. Both have good recalls, neither range far or go out my sight on walks. I know loads of gsps and I can only think of 1 whose owner says they struggle with recall.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 February 2016)

Best of both worlds! I'd love a pointer, but I can't drag myself away from springers. I wonder what that looks like. Superficial, moi?! 

Edit: ok, I'm mad superficial, they're not pretty enough, not as pretty as the pure breeds of either. 

Re temperament, like any dog, it's what you make it and would probably be a fab working type. If both parents are working, I'd be very keen.


----------



## twiggy2 (11 February 2016)

I have known 3, all different breedings belonging to different people, they have all been steady workman like dogs, they have all been kennel kept working dogs though-not sure how suited they would be to a non working life and living in a house


----------



## Sags_Deer (11 February 2016)

The one I'm going to look at is 3 and in a rescue


----------



## Sags_Deer (11 February 2016)

And he has been used to living in a house


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2016)

At 3 years of age his mindset will already be well established.  His breeding would raise serious question marks as to just how tractable he is,  or isn't and so I'd ask to see him out,  off lead,  and if he's anything other than obedient and well mannered,  then I'd leave him where he is!  Assessing the suitability of a dog over the airwaves simply isn't possible,  the only thing that you can do is go in to it with both eyes WIDE open!  He may be everything that you could wish for,  but he may be a total fruitcake!

Alec.


----------



## Chiffy (12 February 2016)

A friend of mine has one from a litter born in rescue. Some of the pups looked more like a pointer and some more springer. Hers looks like a long legged springer. He has a kind temperament, is good in the house and with other dogs and people. He has been trained and socialised since a puppy but they have NEVER cracked the recall. 
I was so surprised as the owner is a trainer and her Goldie is SO obedient.
They came to stay with me and had the s/p on a long line. Out on the shore they left go off the end of the line and suddenly he took off into the sea after swimming seagulls and just didn't turn back. My friends OH waded out for miles, it seemed and eventually grabbed the line.
I was so shocked, I thought the dog would just go on till he drowned. Completely put me off such a cross as these people are sensible owners and the dog was 5 years old by then.


----------



## hellspells (12 February 2016)

I grew up with one, some time ago! She was a wonderful, wonderful pet. But she was a baggage for getting out of my father wasn't home. But as a family dog she was amazing. We got her at just over a year because the people couldn't handle her. ( it wasn't to do with her as such, it transpires their life did not lend well to a dog). I think as others have said, eyes wide open but it's a cross id consider again.


----------

